# Offbeat Ducking mit silent Bassdrum



## mave303 (11. Februar 2010)

Hi,ich benutze Cubase und suche eine Möglichkeit ein generiertes Rauschen offbeat zu side chainen.

Am besten durch ne Bassdrum getriggert, die aber silent ist. Bzw gibt es auch andere Möglichkeiten? Der Vanguard Multiband Sidechain erlaubt nen HOST trigger, der immer offbeat einsetzt. Aber das Plugin besitze ich nicht.

Jmand ne Ahnung wie ich das realisieren kann ?


----------



## sight011 (12. Februar 2010)

Welche Version von Cubase nutzt Du überhaupt? Früher war es nur möglich einen Side-Chain in beispielsweise: Pro-Tools zu verwenden.


----------



## bokay (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

side-chainen an sich heißt nur dass etwas mit einem sogenannten Trigger-Signal gesteuert wird.
Du willst das es rauscht wenn keine BD spielt und dass das rauschen weg ist wenn die BD spielt? Am einfachsten mit einem Gate, welches einen Sidechain Input besitzt... ;-)

Welche Cubase Version verwendest du?
Welche PlugIns besitzt du?

@Sight, alter Kollege, Sidechain ging mit Umwegen schon immer irgendwie (je nach PlugIn) Durch VST3 ist es im Moment halt so komfortabel wie sonst nirgends


----------



## sight011 (14. Februar 2010)

ok - Sagen wir einfach in Pro - Tools war esschon immer komfortable und in Cubase ging es auch schon immer aber wie dieses tutorial zeigt war es wohl echt aufwendiger:

http://www.delamar.de/tutorials/cubase-sx-3-sidechaining-tutorial-879/



@ mave303 welche Version hast Du denn jetzt (Sequenzer)?


----------

